# Sleep Apnea - Have You Been Tested?



## Jules (Dec 23, 2021)

Have you been tested for sleep apnea?

My husband’s specialist wanted him to get tested so he could rule it out as a possible cause of some problems.  

Questions seemed to be designed to confirm sleep apnea, even before the physical test.  I had to do a survey re him too.  
Does he snore, soft snore, loud snore, have restless nights, etc, etc.  Who doesn’t do these things at times?

The equipment was extremely uncomfortable and will definitely indicate that he has issues from another health problem.  It was a really bad night’s sleep, or rather lack of sleep.  

Years ago I was tested by a more straight forward system.  The machine wasn’t supplied by a company that also sells C-Pap.

If you were tested and found to have sleep apnea, do you use a C-pap and find it helpful?


----------



## funsearcher! (Dec 23, 2021)

All 3 of my brothers have apnea and wear c-pap machines. I was recently tested with a home test-oximeter on my finger and wrist reading thing. Send the unit in so someone can read it and report to the doctor.


----------



## debodun (Dec 23, 2021)

I was tested a few years ago, but they said the results were "inconclusive". My doctor still urged me to get a C-PAP device. I used it for a year and didn't feel any different. I didn't like it. It as very uncomfortable - designed for back sleepers, not stomach sleepers. I also found the maintenance a pain - having to clean the mask and tube and buy distilled water for the humidifier. It's in the closet now.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 23, 2021)

My doctor recommended a c-pap to me.  I don't know if I even have sleep apnea.  Anyhow I declined because I have a hard enough time sleeping and being hooked up to a machine all night is not my idea of a good night sleep.  I recently on tv also saw a lawyer advertising about c-pap machines causing cancer because of a foam that collects during usage.  Now I'm glad I declined.


----------



## Harry Le Hermit (Dec 23, 2021)

Jules said:


> The equipment was extremely uncomfortable and will definitely indicate that he has issues from another health problem. It was a really bad night’s sleep, or rather lack of sleep.


It's about blood oxygen levels and whether they fall during periods of not breathing during sleep. Blood oxygen lower than a 90 rating starts the deterioration of organs, such as the heart. Checking they those levels while awake are inconclusive as they tend to indicate normal levels and therefore hide the drops during sleep. 

An Oximeter that records the levels during an entire sleep episode would recommended. However, if the oxygen levels do fall below the 90 rating, then a full test should be done... to determine whether C-pap or Bi-pap is required and at what settings. 

20 years ago, I noticed myself experiencing prolonged jet lag conditions ( I traveled a lot) and generally easy to fall asleep and when awake, not at my prior best. Which I attributed to burn out. 15 years ago, I finally had a physical and the doctor said I had a problem with a heart valve and sent me to a cardiologist. The cardiologist recommended a full test and said I had severe apnea and due to insurance regs, had to have at least two tests to wind up on a bi-pap at 20/16. 

A few months later, I realized that jet lag feeling was gone and I was more alert to the world around me. 

You want something uncomfortable to adjust to... 20/16 will do it. I wish I had gone much earlier and had a c-pap at 12 or whatever.

It's about blood oxygen, organs and oh yes... that mental sensation. Do as you wish. 

As for the lawsuit, that is regarding phillips and they have replaced my machine. There are other machines available.


----------



## IrisSenior (Dec 23, 2021)

Not me but my hubby did and the testing was awful. He still uses the machine for part of the night. He lost some weight over the past couple of years and I urged him to go get tested again. He still snores and wakes up many times in the night.


----------



## Grampa Don (Dec 23, 2021)

I spent a night getting tested.  With about 18 different wires attached to me, a strange bed and bedding, and a red light overhead showing that I was being video taped, I couldn't get to sleep.  Finally, just before dawn I dozed off.  They said I had marginal apnea and I ended up with a Cpap machine.  I tried it a few nights and didn't see any difference in how I felt and I decided I wasn't going to spend the rest of my life sleeping that way.  I've read that the majority of people who have tried Cpap have given up on it.  Somehow, I feel there must be a better way to control apnea.  If someone invents it they are going to make a ton of money.


----------



## Timetrvlr (Dec 23, 2021)

I had a problem at night in that I would simply stop breathing until I woke up and gasped for air. That happened many times during the night so I did not get a good nights sleep. My doctor referred me to a sleep therapist who set me up with a 30-day trial on a CPAP machine. After two nights I noticed that I  was getting a good nights sleep and ordered a CPAP machine of my own. That was in December 2014 and I've used it every night since.

The only problem with C{APs are the masks. You need to experiment with different masks to find the one that suits you.


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Dec 23, 2021)

After decades of sleep disorders and after trying a C-Pap it was determined that sleep apnea was not my problem.  Instead it was nocturnal seizures. As many as 90 per hour.  This over a nearly 60 year period.  It's a wonder that I did not die in my  sleep decades ago.  Was referred to a specialist but after a year or so the prescribed medicine failed.  Every doctor I've spoken to says the same - there is no hope so just keep living the best and as long as you can.


----------



## jujube (Dec 23, 2021)

I was diagnosed with "moderate-to-severe" apnea 12 years ago and was given a C-Pap.

I tried and tried, different masks, nose pillows, etc. and just could not use it.  Could not.  

It's still sitting on the shelf in the closet and I'm still alive, last time I checked.


----------



## Verisure (Dec 23, 2021)

Jules said:


> Have you been tested for sleep apnea?
> 
> My husband’s specialist wanted him to get tested so he could rule it out as a possible cause of some problems.
> 
> ...


I've got it and I have a CPAP. It's nice but my biggest problem is overcoming my _pnigophobia_ making it difficult for me to use the CPAP. The nights when I succeed in using it the benefits are good. It isn't being able to sleep well that's the greatest advantage but rather preventing a heart attack because of breathing difficulties.


----------



## Verisure (Dec 23, 2021)

debodun said:


> I was tested a few years ago, but they said the results were "inconclusive". My doctor still urged me to get a C-PAP device. I used it for a year and didn't feel any different. I didn't like it. It as very uncomfortable - designed for back sleepers, not stomach sleepers. I also found the maintenance a pain - having to clean the mask and tube and buy distilled water for the humidifier. It's in the closet now.


Yes, the recommendation is to use distilled water but I use tap water anyway.


----------



## Ladybj (Dec 23, 2021)

Hubby has it but do not want to get tested.  He snores, he stops breathing through the night several times (short periods of time)- I notice if I wake up during the night watching a movie in bed.  His doc recommended he come in for testing but he has yet to go. However, he do not go too long without breathing.. if so, I nudge him.. but I rarely have to do that.  The body is amazing.


----------



## Lawrence00 (Dec 23, 2021)

I had it. Had a nice bi pap. It worked. But I shed a lot of pounds, sleep on my side (mostly) and stopped using it over 3 years ago. I dream nearly every night (deep sleep), feel rested, and am not dead yet.


----------



## Ladybj (Dec 23, 2021)

Lawrence00 said:


> I had it. Had a nice bi pap. It worked. But I shed a lot of pounds, sleep on my side (mostly) and stopped using it over 3 years ago. I dream nearly every night (deep sleep), feel rested, and am not dead yet.


Hubby does well when he sleeps on his side. He had it for years as well and still alive and kicking...


----------



## carouselsilver (Feb 26, 2022)

I just purchased my own CPAP machine after several run-ins with rude, incompetent people. I hadn't realized that I could buy my own and cut out all the middle men! I found a mask I am comfortable with and settings that are so gentle that I can't tell if the machine is running unless I pull the mask away from my face! I turned in the CPAP for an APAP which has a feature where the air pressure reduces when you exhale, so that you don't feel as if you are suffocating. I still needed my doctor's prescription for it, but other than that, I don't have to meet compliance, or have the insurance company threatening to take the damned thing away if I skip a night or two.


----------



## feywon (Feb 26, 2022)

Sure, the snoring questions should  include ones about frequency, just as number of times you kind of startle awake, and not from external stimili like loud noise or from a dream.  For me one of first signs something was wrong was the changing in dreams. The quantity quickly shrank to none. Then i developed. Migraines as well. Had to push to see neurologist but i knew something very wrong. 

Specilist agreed ordered the sleep test. I was having a huge number of incidents, cessation of breathing per night. CPAP prescribed. Worked well at first. Within a week i was dreaming again and in month normal dream quanties restored. Moved to NM and It seemed to become counter productive, sometimes felt the machine was.blocking my air. So for a couple of years i had Room compressor that delivered oxygen to me via nasal canula. 

When my stress levels increased a few years ago i was retested and fortunately the machines and face masks had improved greatly. My new CPAP not only adjusts the pressure as needed it records the variances. So they can tell if condition worsening.

I don't know if dreaming a clue for everybody, not everyone as aware of their dreams as i've  been most of my life, and there are a lot of things that inhibit REM sleep. When they told me my apnea always coincided with REM sleep i should have asked if that's common.


----------



## funsearcher! (Feb 26, 2022)

funsearcher! said:


> All 3 of my brothers have apnea and wear c-pap machines. I was recently tested with a home test-oximeter on my finger and wrist reading thing. Send the unit in so someone can read it and report to the doctor.


I have been on supplemental oxygen since Dec and recently(2 wks ago) did the overnight sleep study at the hospital. Still waiting for the results. Pulmonologist said that I should not undergo anesthesia and surgery until we can get this stabilized for 6/8wks. Anyone else have to wait for surgery because of breathing issues??


----------



## carouselsilver (Feb 26, 2022)

Good point, Feywon, about lack of dreaming. I noticed that too, and that, along with hubby reporting that I had been snoring quite a bit. Now, when I am using the machine I don't snore at all.


----------



## Ladybj (Feb 26, 2022)

I think my hubby has it...he does snore...some nights are better than others.   If I wake up through the night, I find that he stops breathing...it does not last long at all..I would say about 15-30 seconds.  His doctor wants him to get tested but he has yet to do so.


----------



## ElCastor (Mar 10, 2022)

Many years ago I had a mild sleep problem which I mentioned to my doctor. Off I went to the sleep lab where I was issued an apnea machine (I hated it) and asked to fill out a questionnaire. One question -- Ever gone to sleep while driving? Always be honest with the doctor, right? So I said that 12 years before I had gone to sleep at a long stoplight and my wife woke me up with a nudge. This got back to my doctor who reported me to the DMV and my drivers license was suspended for 30 days, pending permanent revocation! Off to a full night sleep study -- numerous wires and all. Next day, the last day before my license was to be revoked, I reported to a sleep specialist who looked at the numbers and pronounced me clean as a whistle. My new doctor (I had dumped the informer) reported the good news to the DMV and I was off the hook! 

BTW -- I have never had apnea, but during this ordeal I learned that many of those who do have apnea can be helped by sleeping on their side.


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 10, 2022)

debodun said:


> I was tested a few years ago, but they said the results were "inconclusive". My doctor still urged me to get a C-PAP device. I used it for a year and didn't feel any different. I didn't like it. It as very uncomfortable - designed for back sleepers, not stomach sleepers. I also found the maintenance a pain - having to clean the mask and tube and buy distilled water for the humidifier. It's in the closet now.


You should offer it up at your next yard sale. An under-insured apneic might go for it.


----------



## funsearcher! (Mar 10, 2022)

funsearcher! said:


> I have been on supplemental oxygen since Dec and recently(2 wks ago) did the overnight sleep study at the hospital. Still waiting for the results. Pulmonologist said that I should not undergo anesthesia and surgery until we can get this stabilized for 6/8wks. Anyone else have to wait for surgery because of breathing issues??


2nd sleep study done and trial for Cpap--much better night than the last one.


----------



## Gardenlover (Mar 10, 2022)

Tested, use it and love it. My wife loves it even more, no more snoring.


----------



## Bakara (Apr 30, 2022)

use my cpap every night


----------



## carouselsilver (Apr 30, 2022)

I've got to stop pulling the mask off in my sleep. Hubby says that I snore when I do that.


----------



## Tommy (May 1, 2022)

Lawrence00 said:


> I shed a lot of pounds, sleep on my side (mostly) and stopped using it over 3 years ago. I dream nearly every night (deep sleep), feel rested, and am not dead yet.


A few years ago I decided to get my diet under control, lost about 30 percent of my former body weight, and haven't had any recurrence of the sleep apnea symptoms since.


----------



## GoneFishin (May 1, 2022)

I was diagnosed 11years ago with severe sleep apnea. I started out using a CPAP machine but I now use an APAP machine. Much better than a CPAP. The APAP auto adjusts according to my breathing. Also auto restarts if power goes out and I'm sleeping.


----------



## Bakara (May 1, 2022)

carouselsilver​I had the same problem but some advices helped me to change that 
just try some mouth exercises which you can find using youtube, it helped me a lot.


----------



## Alligatorob (May 1, 2022)

Jules said:


> Have you been tested for sleep apnea?


No, what are the symptoms, I would I know if I needed to be?

I sleep fine, but some days wake up with a headache.  Not too often, and it goes away pretty quickly.  Not sure if that means anything.


----------



## carouselsilver (May 1, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> No, what are the symptoms, I would I know if I needed to be?
> 
> I sleep fine, but some days wake up with a headache.  Not too often, and it goes away pretty quickly.  Not sure if that means anything.


Symptoms are daytime tiredness, feeling sleepy all of the time even if you feel that you slept well. Headaches can be a part of it, as well as frequent urination at night.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 1, 2022)

I've never been tested but wouldn't be surprised if I have it. I understand I can really snore.


----------



## carouselsilver (May 1, 2022)

Snoring is another symptom. On the nights when I take off the mask, my husband says that I snore.


----------



## Alligatorob (May 1, 2022)

carouselsilver said:


> Symptoms are daytime tiredness, feeling sleepy all of the time even if you feel that you slept well. Headaches can be a part of it, as well as frequent urination at night.


Uh oh, maybe I should get tested...

Thanks for bringing this up.


----------



## carouselsilver (May 1, 2022)

You're welcome, Alligatorob! I'm trying to get my husband to start on an Apap machine. He doesn't snore a lot, but can fall asleep just about anywhere, which isn't normal.


----------



## Alligatorob (May 1, 2022)

carouselsilver said:


> but can fall asleep just about anywhere, which isn't normal


I have been that way all my life, but maybe more so now.  

A couple of years ago I was on an open boat overnight fishing trip.  The weather was awful, rain heavy seas and salt spray.  I had no trouble sleeping in the open, even with the water.  Apparently no one else on the boat could.


----------



## carouselsilver (May 1, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> I have been that way all my life, but maybe more so now.
> 
> A couple of years ago I was on an open boat overnight fishing trip.  The weather was awful, rain heavy seas and salt spray.  I had no trouble sleeping in the open, even with the water.  Apparently no one else on the boat could.


He even fell asleep in the chair at the dentist, while he was being worked on!


----------



## Marie5656 (May 1, 2022)

Yes. I was tested in 2020, to see if they could determine why I was having breathing and other issues.  I had the test at home (because 2020 and all).  Wore a monitor and returned it the next day. They ruled out apnea


----------



## Alligatorob (May 1, 2022)

carouselsilver said:


> He even fell asleep in the chair at the dentist, while he was being worked on!


I sometimes fall asleep at the end of a yoga class, the part where we are supposed to be relaxing.  Only part of yoga I am good at!


----------



## carouselsilver (May 1, 2022)

Marie5656 said:


> Yes. I was tested in 2020, to see if they could determine why I was having breathing and other issues.  I had the test at home (because 2020 and all).  Wore a monitor and returned it the next day. They ruled out apnea


That's great! So you won't have to wear a Cpap mask at night.


----------

